# Libyan Woman Struggles to Tell Media of Her Rape



## Undead (Mar 27, 2011)

> TRIPOLI, Libya ? A Libyan woman burst into the hotel housing the foreign press in Tripoli on Saturday morning in an attempt to tell journalists that she had been raped and beaten by members of Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi?s militia. After struggling for nearly an hour to resist removal by Colonel Qaddafi?s security forces, she was dragged away from the hotel screaming.
> Enlarge This Image
> Moises Saman for The New York Times
> 
> ...





If you guys watch the video in the link, you'll see how hectic things get. God. These people...


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 27, 2011)

In my completely unrealistic, wide eyed, ultra liberal opinion : women are people too.

Shocking, I know. I just insulted Islamists and Totalitarian fanboys everywhere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm still amused that the Libyan government's assumes that the outside world treat them with legitimacy 

But its been obvious that the people who support the government do so out of fear and nothing else, the rebels advancing into tripoli would be the only thing to collapse Gadaffi's reign


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2011)

Sadly, I am not surprised. I wasn't even surprised by their claims that she wasn't sane and had made it up. Anything to keep it secret, I suppose. They will do or say anything to protect their own asses.

I just hope that (if this really happened) the men will be punished severally, but I have a hard time believing that will happen. 

The woman will probably be shackled and thrown in jail or killed.  


> In a news conference later on Saturday, Mr. Ibrahim said that Ms. Obeidy was in the custody of Libyan police detectives who were treating her as a sane person with a credible criminal case of abduction and rape. *?It is a criminal case, not a political case,? he said, promising that it would be investigated to the full extent of the law and that she would have a chance to meet again with journalists.*


Yea and we will totally buy that promise


----------



## Undead (Mar 27, 2011)

@Terra: Check out the video in the link. You can see how desperate she is in trying to get her story told. I'm sure she's telling the truth.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> @Terra: Check out the video in the link. You can see how desperate she is in trying to get her story told. I'm sure she's telling the truth.



I know she's telling the truth, I believe her. I was watching the video just now (wouldn't load before, site is really slow) so I didn't have time to edit after I got to watch the video. The article seems...to unreal to believe, if that makes sense?  I didn't expect this kind of news to get out publicly, so I had (wrongly at first) assumed it was fake. Video definitely isn't fake.

That poor, poor woman.  I hope those men suffer for what they have done. And if justice doesn't find them I hope someone who deals out justice, does.

I want to express my hatred for the way women are treated over there, but words cannot described my hatred.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 27, 2011)

Gang rape in Libya, foreign reporters being sexually assaulted in Egypt, mass rapes in Congo. 

That continent has issues with women.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Gang rape in Libya, foreign reporters being sexually assaulted in Egypt, mass rapes in Congo.
> 
> That continent has issues with women.



took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Gang rape in Libya, foreign reporters being sexually assaulted in Egypt, mass rapes in Congo.
> 
> That continent has issues with women.


Pretty much any place below Europe on that side of the world and over to Japan has a serious problem with women.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2011)

Well shit. You wont hear of her ever again.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

She was really struggling to tell them...


----------



## Juno (Mar 27, 2011)

Makes you realise how isolated and sheltered the journalists are too, locked up in a hotel and surrounded by pro-Gadaffi forces acting as their severs. Props to the ch 4 guy who really tried to intervene and got put in a separate van for his trouble.


----------



## stream (Mar 27, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Gang rape in Libya, foreign reporters being sexually assaulted in Egypt, mass rapes in Congo.
> 
> That continent has issues with women.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pretty much any place below Europe on that side of the world and over to Japan has a serious problem with women.



Erm, guys... I hate to tell you, but rapes also happen in the civilized countries of North America 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, when you compare somewhere like the US to Japan where rapes are comparatively minimal, we don't really have much a leg to stand on when it comes to treating women with respect, atleast in terms of sexual gratification.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah, when you compare somewhere like the US to Japan where rapes are comparatively minimal, we don't really have much a leg to stand on when it comes to treating women with respect, atleast in terms of sexual gratification.



Rape is severely underreported in Japan. Not to mention they have a massive problem with sexual assault generally.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2011)

One can say that(and it is true generally), but its not exactly something one can pinpoint while we don't have official figures

There were reports on Sankei of women being raped by people posing as police during the earthquake tsunami, knocking on doors and whatnot, but its not widely circulated


----------



## Momoka (Mar 27, 2011)

Nasty bunch of brutes.... 
There are women who do get raped and a lot of them don't speak out, even in developed worlds. 
That woman's a hero


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 27, 2011)

Depressing. Truly depressing. How men turn to beast because they cannot control their lust for worldly pleasures.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesus christ... I want to hope that she's ok but it's more than likely that she'll be killed or raped again.

Maybe she'll escape again, I hope for at least that.


----------



## Santeira (Mar 27, 2011)

Indeed, it is depressing. The perpetrators would most likely still be scot-free after this. A thought that can calm me when I think about it, even if these men weren't brought to justice, such assholes will die one day. -_-


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2011)

stream said:


> Erm, guys... I hate to tell you, but rapes also happen in the civilized countries of North America



Who said otherwise?

If she was just a women raped, this would barely be news concidering how unfortuantly common it is.

Please let me know a situation in North America that parallels the other important aspects of this one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2011)

^ I think you meant "considering"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn, that woman is almost certainly dead by now.


----------



## hunda7 (Mar 28, 2011)

things have gone wild over there , his time is coming to a end


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 28, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with these countries and women?! 

What a brave soul. At least she got to tell her story even at the cost of her own safety and perhaps life..


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 28, 2011)

I would feel safer for her if instead of the custody of the police she stayed with the foreign journalist or if she managed to get away. I wish her the best but I am not very hopeful for her future welfare.


----------



## Juno (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently the government say she was released but no one can find her.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2011)

Juno said:


> Apparently the government say she was released but no one can find her.



Translation: Released from mortal coils.


----------



## Juno (Mar 28, 2011)

Very likely. I hope we get a follow up that she contacted her family, but honestly I don't think she'll ever be seen again.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2011)

Juno said:


> Very likely. I hope we get a follow up that she contacted her family, but honestly I don't think she'll ever be seen again.



And I love whenever we're refuted as not respecting the cultures and mindsets of people there when we point this out and bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

If I had a penny for all the times Women were raped in Africa.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 28, 2011)

Rapists should get executed. As if Gadaffi's supporters didn't need more proof of his corruption.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pretty much any place below Europe on that side of the world and over to Japan has a serious problem with women.



Pretty sure more rape/abuse happens in the west. Sex trafficking is especially a major problem.

Reporters just don't report it due to it being so common nowadays. But now that it happened in Libya, everyone's interested.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 28, 2011)

That's horrible.


----------



## Sonikk (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck her, americans payed her, she lies!


----------



## Masai (Mar 28, 2011)

Saw this yesterday, the thing that shocked me the most was how determined the waitress was to try and quiet her. It's one thing to act out of fear but that didn't seem like the reason at all. It almost looks like she was enjoying it. Disgusting really.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 28, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Pretty sure more rape/abuse happens in the west.


Yeah umm, no.

On topic, why were there people dining with that retard again? Medias? Just shoot the fucker already. No way there's any real supporter left aside from his military.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 29, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Pretty sure more rape/abuse happens in the west. Sex trafficking is especially a major problem.
> 
> Reporters just don't report it due to it being so common nowadays. But now that it happened in Libya, everyone's interested.


What are you on? Rape/abuse is taken seriously in the west; that's the difference.

Though in that case, I think the story isn't all that credible. The country's at war. She could just be making things up. You'd need more cases and/or an inquiry to establish anything.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Pretty sure more rape/abuse happens in the west. Sex trafficking is especially a major problem.
> 
> Reporters just don't report it due to it being so common nowadays. But now that it happened in Libya, everyone's interested.





Sonikk said:


> Fuck her, americans payed her, she lies!





Anyway...
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/29/us-libya-woman-mother-idUSTRE72S0LK20110329


> (Reuters) - The mother of a Libyan woman who said she had been raped by pro-government militiamen said she had been asked to convince her daughter to retract the allegations in return for her freedom and cash or a new home.
> 
> Eman al-Obaidi burst into a hotel full of foreign journalists in Tripoli on Saturday and told them, weeping, how she had been held for two days and raped by 15 militiamen loyal to Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> ...



Translation: Governmental forces are guilty as charged.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

Just watched the video on the news, damn that was pretty crazy.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 29, 2011)

There's a report that states that several women are being raped while trying to cross the boarder because they aren't in the company of "their men."

It's in norwegian.

What's odd is that I can't easily find an english source for all this :/


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know about the border stuff but there are stories flying in that the Security forces have taken it upon themselves to rape the daughters of people who have shown opposition.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2011)

Juno said:


> Apparently the government say she was released but no one can find her.


Then she is most likely dead.  That poor woman. 



> I don't know about the border stuff but there are stories flying in that the Security forces have taken it upon themselves to rape the daughters of people who have shown opposition.






> There's a report that states that several women are being raped while trying to cross the boarder because they aren't in the company of "their men."
> 
> It's in norwegian.
> 
> What's odd is that I can't easily find an english source for all this :/


It seems true. The Churches around there have been forming camps to protect the women and children. The article says children have been attacked as well. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





It says that the men over there are the responsibilities and that if they aren't there to protect their children and women or appear at all, they are being raped and assaulted. It says rebels, soldiers and other *civilian males* have been raping *women and little girls as well*.

It also says that most of the people crossing the borders are young men and rarely families (women and children). The images will show the camps there as well.

The protection to the women/children who do cross the border is taking care of them but the article writes it off that the rapists are among the camps or just come by to rape the women and children....

Here is a translated quote of part of the article, if anyone wants to see it:


> Reports from Norwegian Church Aid on the border with Libya tells harrowing tales of women raped and mistreated on their way across the border.
> 
> - We are very concerned about the women and children displaced both inside Libya and abroad. We have already received reports of rapes of women crossing the border from Libya, "said General Secretary Atle Sommerfeldt, Norwegian Church Aid to VG Nett.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that is just fucked up. Plain and simple.

To bad the guys that did this won't face any justice.


----------

